# Water Immediately After Urea Granules?



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I have mostly a St Augustine yard with some Bermuda mixed in.

We had rain earlier this morning, so the ground was still damp this afternoon. I got a mow in and spread some Lesco 24-0-1 Pro turf fertilizer. This fert is 24% Urea Nitrogen with 10.8% being 'slowly available urea nitrogen from polymer sulfur coated urea'.

Since the ground was already damp and we are having rain on Wednesday evening, I decided not to water it in. The granules are sticking well to the soil without additional water.

Is it ok to leave these granules without a sprinkle tonight or in the morning? When it rains tomorrow, it looks like the schedule shows the granules will have sat in the turf for about 24 hours. I figured this was not too much of a concern.

Thoughts?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would water it just to make sure its not sticking to the blade. You dont need to soak it but a light watering should knock them down into the soil.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Done...about 2-3 minutes per zone. Thanks for the help @ABC123 !


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

For sure. Just a super concentrated amount of nitrogen on the leaf blade could damage the leaf if its absorbed. Grass can only absorb about .1lb N foliar in 2-3 hours so its best to irrigate after that time to push it into the soil so it doesn't negatively effect the emerged blades.


----------

